# px4 magazine question



## shelcoda (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi to all-newbie here on the forum & 1st post-has anyone discovered a magazine extension for the Compact 9mm? I can't find one specifically listed for this model but has anyone experimented with one(s) for other models/brands and found one that fits? Thanks in advance for all assistance.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Beretta use to sell +3 mag extensions(I don't know if they still do), the ones that make the 20 rd from 17 rd in the PX4 full size mag. The full size mag in the compact would equate to the same length as a 3 round extension w/ the same +3 round count in 9mm


----------



## shelcoda (Aug 1, 2018)

Thank you sir!


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

My bad, actually a 3 round extension on a PX4 15 rd compact mag would give you one more round than the full size 17 round mag in the compact.


----------

